# Solved: Cyberhome DX162D Reviews



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

Anyone know how the reviews are on the Cyberhome DX162D and if it's worth purchasing ? Here are the stat's. 4x maximum DVD+R DL write speed; 16x maximum DVD+R and DVD-R write speed 




4x maximum DVD+RW and DVD-RW rewrite speed 

16x maximum DVD-ROM read speed 

40x maximum CD-R write speed 

24x maximum CD-RW rewrite speed 

40x maximum CD-ROM read speed 

2MB cache buffer 

EIDE (ATAPI) interface 

Average access time is 130 ms for DVD, 100 ms for CD 

Silent technology applied to reduce noise during disc rotation and access 


Short design offers easy fit for all types PC cases


----------

